# USB Disconnect

## lulid

Hi all.

I have a problem on my gentoo machine.

When I use Wacom Intuos 3 tablet, USB was disconneted and reconnected.

```

#dmesg

...

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 2

hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Wacom Intuos3 6x8 as /class/input/input6

usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=056a, idProduct=00b1

usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-1: Product: PTZ-630

usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Tablet

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 4

hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Wacom Intuos3 6x8 as /class/input/input7

usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=056a, idProduct=00b1

usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-1: Product: PTZ-630

usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Tablet

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 5

hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Wacom Intuos3 6x8 as /class/input/input8

usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=056a, idProduct=00b1

usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-1: Product: PTZ-630

usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Tablet

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 6

hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Wacom Intuos3 6x8 as /class/input/input9

usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=056a, idProduct=00b1

usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-1: Product: PTZ-630

usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Tablet

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 7

hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Wacom Intuos3 6x8 as /class/input/input10

usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=056a, idProduct=00b1

usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-1: Product: PTZ-630

usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Tablet

```

It was worked fine few days ago.

I updated many packages(gnome, dbus, python, compiz-fusion and etc...) , so I think I have that problem.

But I can't find solution.

Help me~~~~ T.T

... Thanks for read it. Have a nice day.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lulid,

I suspect your USB root hub is going into over current protection and dropping the tablet, then restarting until it realises the over cureent problem is still there.

Please post your /proc/bus/usb/devices showing the wacom connected.

----------

## lulid

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> lulid,
> 
> I suspect your USB root hub is going into over current protection and dropping the tablet, then restarting until it realises the over cureent problem is still there.
> 
> Please post your /proc/bus/usb/devices showing the wacom connected.

 

Here is my /proc/bus/usb/devices

```

#cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

T:  Bus=05 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:10.3

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=04 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:10.2

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=03 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:10.1

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=02 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc= 18/900 us ( 2%), #Int=  2, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:10.0

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=02 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=112 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=056a ProdID=00b1 Rev= 1.02

S:  Manufacturer=Tablet

S:  Product=PTZ-630

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=300mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=01 Prot=02 Driver=wacom

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  10 Ivl=4ms

T:  Bus=02 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=02 Dev#=  3 Spd=1.5 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=045e ProdID=0095 Rev= 4.24

S:  Manufacturer=Microsoft

S:  Product=Microsoft IntelliMouse� Explorer

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr=100mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=01 Prot=02 Driver=usbhid

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   6 Ivl=10ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 8

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=01 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0002 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:10.4

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   4 Ivl=256ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=05 Cnt=01 Dev#=  4 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0b05 ProdID=170b Rev= 1.20

S:  Manufacturer=ASUSTek COMPUTER INC.

S:  Product=USB 2.0 Card READER

S:  SerialNumber=050816014683000373

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=500mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

```

product PTZ-630 is my tablet.

thanks.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lulid,

usbview (emerge usbview) shows your tablet and mouse on the same UHCI root hub. Together they need 400mA which is well within the 500mA max for all devices powered from a single root hub.

However, many motherboards provide USB power jumpers, so you can choose between the real 5v and 5vSTBY to power connected devices.

The latter should be used only for mice/keyboards so you can wake the system from a USB device.

Try connecting your tablet to a USB root hub alone. It needs 300mA from the 5v, which may be marginal for 5vSTBY.

If your motherboard has the USB power jumpers, check the setting on the root hub used for the tablet.

----------

## lulid

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> lulid,
> 
> usbview (emerge usbview) shows your tablet and mouse on the same UHCI root hub. Together they need 400mA which is well within the 500mA max for all devices powered from a single root hub.
> 
> However, many motherboards provide USB power jumpers, so you can choose between the real 5v and 5vSTBY to power connected devices.
> ...

 

Thanks for your advice, but your solution doesn't work.

First, I emerged usbview, and view usb information. My mouse and tablet has same UHCI root hub.

```

UHCI Host Controller

Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 uhci_hcd

Serial Number: 0000:00:10.0

Speed: 12Mb/s (full)

Number of Ports: 2

Bandwidth allocated: 18 / 900 (2%)

Total number of interrupt requests: 2

Total number of isochronous requests: 0

USB Version:  1.10

Device Class: 09(hub  )

Device Subclass: 00

Device Protocol: 00

Maximum Default Endpoint Size: 64

Number of Configurations: 1

Vendor Id: 1d6b

Product Id: 0001

Revision Number:  2.06

Config Number: 1

   Number of Interfaces: 1

   Attributes: e0

   MaxPower Needed:   0mA

   Interface Number: 0

      Name: hub

      Alternate Number: 0

      Class: 09(hub  ) 

      Sub Class: 00

      Protocol: 00

      Number of Endpoints: 1

         Endpoint Address: 81

         Direction: in

         Attribute: 3

         Type: Int.

         Max Packet Size: 2

         Interval: 255ms

PTZ-630

Manufacturer: Tablet

Speed: 12Mb/s (full)

USB Version:  1.10

Device Class: 00(>ifc )

Device Subclass: 00

Device Protocol: 00

Maximum Default Endpoint Size: 8

Number of Configurations: 1

Vendor Id: 056a

Product Id: 00b1

Revision Number:  1.02

Config Number: 1

   Number of Interfaces: 1

   Attributes: 80

   MaxPower Needed: 300mA

   Interface Number: 0

      Name: wacom

      Alternate Number: 0

      Class: 03(HID  ) 

      Sub Class: 01

      Protocol: 02

      Number of Endpoints: 1

         Endpoint Address: 81

         Direction: in

         Attribute: 3

         Type: Int.

         Max Packet Size: 10

         Interval: 4ms

Manufacturer: Microsoft

Speed: 1.5Mb/s (low)

USB Version:  2.00

Device Class: 00(>ifc )

Device Subclass: 00

Device Protocol: 00

Maximum Default Endpoint Size: 8

Number of Configurations: 1

Vendor Id: 045e

Product Id: 0095

Revision Number:  4.24

Config Number: 1

   Number of Interfaces: 1

   Attributes: a0

   MaxPower Needed: 100mA

   Interface Number: 0

      Name: usbhid

      Alternate Number: 0

      Class: 03(HID  ) 

      Sub Class: 01

      Protocol: 02

      Number of Endpoints: 1

         Endpoint Address: 81

         Direction: in

         Attribute: 3

         Type: Int.

         Max Packet Size: 6

         Interval: 10ms

```

They uses total 400mA max power.

Second, I was resetting my mainboard's USB power jumper setting.

My mainboard provides +5V and +5VSB. (reference my board manual: http://imcdream.net/150)

USB power was already setted +5VSB.

I removed my tablet from +5VSB USB root hub, and connect to +5V USB.

Here is the result (Tablet connected to +5V USB).

```

# dmesg

usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=056a, idProduct=00b1

usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-1: Product: PTZ-630

usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Tablet

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 93

hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 94

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Wacom Intuos3 6x8 as /class/input/input97

usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=056a, idProduct=00b1

usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-1: Product: PTZ-630

usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Tablet

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 94

hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 8

usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Wacom Intuos3 6x8 as /class/input/input98

usb 5-2: New USB device found, idVendor=056a, idProduct=00b1

usb 5-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 5-2: Product: PTZ-630

usb 5-2: Manufacturer: Tablet

# cat /proc/bus/usb/devices 

T:  Bus=05 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  4/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  1, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:10.3

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=05 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=01 Dev#=  4 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=056a ProdID=00b1 Rev= 1.02

S:  Manufacturer=Tablet

S:  Product=PTZ-630

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=300mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=01 Prot=02 Driver=wacom

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  10 Ivl=4ms

T:  Bus=04 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:10.2

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=03 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:10.1

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=02 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc= 13/900 us ( 1%), #Int=  1, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:10.0

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=02 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=01 Dev#=  3 Spd=1.5 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=045e ProdID=0095 Rev= 4.24

S:  Manufacturer=Microsoft

S:  Product=Microsoft IntelliMouse� Explorer

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr=100mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=01 Prot=02 Driver=usbhid

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   6 Ivl=10ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 8

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=01 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0002 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:10.4

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   4 Ivl=256ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=05 Cnt=01 Dev#=  4 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0b05 ProdID=170b Rev= 1.20

S:  Manufacturer=ASUSTek COMPUTER INC.

S:  Product=USB 2.0 Card READER

S:  SerialNumber=050816014683000373

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=500mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

```

thanks.

----------

